# Makeup at Marshalls, TJMaxx



## nursie (Apr 27, 2008)

only maybe the past year have the Tjmaxx and Marshalls stores near me started selling makeup and hair care products, as well as flatirons/curling irons and hair dryers...they always had perfume and a few skin care things, but today in Marshall's there were big tables with: stilla, too faced, lola, sugar, pop, and some other brands of makeup i wasnt even familiar with.....i got two stilla eyeshadow singles for $2.99 each

so, along with letting makeup addicts know to look there for makeup, i was wondering what other brands of makeup anyone has found in marshalls or tjmaxx?


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 27, 2008)

I really hope to see stila on Marshalls. So far i have only spotted Tony and Tina, Lola and Too Faced.


----------



## sooperficial (Apr 27, 2008)

I have bought Tony and Tina, DuWop, Too Faced, POP, Sugar, Urban Decay, and two others I can't think of. I LOVE shopping at Marshal's and TJ Maxx. OMG I can spend all day there diving into everything! lol


----------



## internetchick (Apr 27, 2008)

I haven't seen much worth getting excited over around me. Usually it is no name eyeshadow palettes, though I have seen some Opi nail polishes come through.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 27, 2008)

I've only seen Tony &amp; Tina and Too Faced. Oh, and SUGAR lipstick. But it was a VERY limited selection.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 27, 2008)

I hadn't noticed they even sold makeup. I usually go straight to the bags....lol. I am gonna have to go and check it out.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Apr 27, 2008)

I got a couple of Too Faced palettes from from TJ Maxx.


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 27, 2008)

I must have the only effin' Marshall's and TJ Maxx that doesn't sell MU! I can find bath &amp; body or hair care stuff, but never MU!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I must have the only effin' Marshall's and TJ Maxx that doesn't sell MU! I can find bath &amp; body or hair care stuff, but never MU! Yeah, mine doesn't really have much makeup when they do have it at all. Usually one or two items that have already been tested and picked through. lol!


----------



## la_chinita (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow...I would've never thought. I rarely check cosmetics when I go to Marshalls, but I'll go check next time I'm there.


----------



## s0damnbeautiful (May 20, 2008)

I don't think I've ever seen good make up at either of mine! I'm so jealous!


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 20, 2008)

I got a romantic face palette by too faced at tj mazz for $7.99 . Its really nice


----------



## la_chinita (May 20, 2008)

Good for you, GlossyAbby!!! I'm on the hunt now...


----------



## internetchick (May 20, 2008)

I was in there the other day and I actually saw some LancÃ´me single shadows for $7.99 each.


----------



## CellyCell (May 20, 2008)

I haven't been there in ages... I really like those stores too. I must check them out soon!


----------



## fawp (May 20, 2008)

I bought my mom a Lancome Hypnose gift set from TJ Maxx; it had a full-size bottle of Hypnose perfume, a full-size Hypnose body lotion, a full-size tube of Hypnose mascara, an eyeshadow quad (purple, plum, brown, and ivory), and five eyeshadow brushes. The whole set was housed in a very pretty, very large purple velvet jewelry box (with real drawers, ring holders, etc.). And I only paid fifty bucks for it!


----------



## nikkideevah (May 20, 2008)

I wonder if the cali stores sell MU


----------



## bella1342 (May 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I bought my mom a Lancome Hypnose gift set from TJ Maxx; it had a full-size bottle of Hypnose perfume, a full-size Hypnose body lotion, a full-size tube of Hypnose mascara, an eyeshadow quad (purple, plum, brown, and ivory), and five eyeshadow brushes. The whole set was housed in a very pretty, very large purple velvet jewelry box (with real drawers, ring holders, etc.). And I only paid fifty bucks for it! That's awesome! I got a hypnose gift set (all huge sizes), but it didn't have the mascara or e/s... I still thought it was a great deal... it was like $29.99. I also got a huge bottle of Escada Magnetism for $19.99. My TJ Maxx had all Urban Decay makeup at one point... I'll have to check out what they have now.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (May 21, 2008)

Ahh I never find makeup at Marshalls. No far lol.


----------



## klwilson1972 (May 21, 2008)

I have seen LOLA and KLS by Kimora Simmons in some of the Marshall stores


----------



## nursie (May 21, 2008)

today at Marshall's they had a HUGE BOX of Kimora Lee Simmons makeup: blush lipgloss and highlight powder all for $3.99 each (i didnt buy any because, well, i thought the plastic gold packaging looked cheap and i havent heard anything good about her line)

they had gotten more lola stuff in, and too faced pallettes.....but i passed them by since i got the email today that neosci fi stuff is up on mac


----------



## la_chinita (May 21, 2008)

Hey guys!!! Do any of you who have seen stuff on Marshalls and TJMaxx live in Cali? Just curious, because I've been to two TJMaxx's with no luck...


----------



## P.I.T.A (May 21, 2008)

I was just at Marshall's on my lunch break, originally to buy new boxers for Victor, when I spotted the make up. Most of it looked abused as all heck. It bummed me out. Until I turned the corner and BEHOLD, a Too Faced Love Lisa Beauty Battle Box. I walked over to it, silently hoping that it wasn't abused. I picked it up, opened the box like I was Charlie from Willy Wonka. I had found the golden ticket. It wasn't abused at all, so I turned it over to check the price. I ended up reading the story on the back about his sister instead



&amp; that's when I decided I'm going to buy it anyway, because some of the proceeds go to the foundation. Didn't even pay attention to the price. When she rang it up and it read $2.99 I thought to myself "whoa! This is awesome." I left a happy girl





I get back to work, and curosity gets the best of me &amp; I have to look up how much it would HAVE cost me. It would have cost me $32.50!! Glad I picked that up at Marshalls. Now, if they can only keep their make up undamaged.


----------



## LittleMissLilo (May 22, 2008)

Ugh LUCKY! I have not seen anything. I found some juicy makeup brushes and maybe a lip palette from Sugar but nothing else! =[


----------



## coral (May 22, 2008)

I just went to my TJ Maxx and they had A LOOOT of really cheap Lancome stuff. They had single and double eyeshadows for $7.99, a bunch of lipsticks and lipglosses (juicy tubes), mascara (no black though) and eyeliner. They had a bunch of their skincare products as well. It was good, cheap stuff and a lot to chose from. Edited to add: and none of it was abused, I guess they just put it out.


----------



## kchan99 (May 25, 2008)

I saw Elizabeth Arden stuff at a Marshall's store about 6 months ago.


----------



## nursie (May 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *coral* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just went to my TJ Maxx and they had A LOOOT of really cheap Lancome stuff. They had single and double eyeshadows for $7.99, a bunch of lipsticks and lipglosses (juicy tubes), mascara (no black though) and eyeliner. They had a bunch of their skincare products as well. It was good, cheap stuff and a lot to chose from. Edited to add: and none of it was abused, I guess they just put it out. my TJ Maxx had a big new box of Lancome too, all still neatly sealed in their own little boxes...lol, but they do just dump the stuff on a table and everyone opens the boxes and samples stuff, so it doesnt stay unabused for long! i didnt buy any lancome stuff, but i got a 'good girl/bad girl' too faced pallette for my daughter for $5, and it was untouched!


----------



## kellianne76 (May 25, 2008)

I didn't even know they sold makeup there. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## KristieTX (May 26, 2008)

I'm gonna go to Marshall's my next paycheck and see what I can find. I keep meaning to but when I have time to go I'm always broke. LOL


----------



## lolaB (May 26, 2008)

I went to Marshall's earlier today and saw a bunch of Lancome and KLS stuff, but everything was messy and gross looking. I've never looked for makeup there, though, so I'll keep checking. Hopefully they'll have a new shipment of stuff on I day I visit.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (May 26, 2008)

I have found a lot of goodies at my Marshalls....In PA. Lancome, Hard Candy, Lola, Urban Decay, Sugar, POP, Stila!!Borghese, ummmm and once I found a Shieseido body cream. I love it.But I get really Po'ed when I find something really cool, and it has someones grubby finger marks or it's ruined.

I think I may go hit it up tomorrow and gets me some goodies!


----------



## MissElaine (May 26, 2008)

UGH! I want to go to my Marshalls/TJMaxx so bad! This whole BEING BROKE thing really sucks. I think I would get even more frustrated if I went there to see what they had, found something good, and then couldn't buy it! Boo urns.


----------



## mariascreek (May 26, 2008)

how much does a stila eyeshadow pallete usually goes for regular price?


----------



## perlanga (May 26, 2008)

I got excited when I seen some Toofaced palletes there, but I didn't like the shades.


----------



## la_chinita (May 26, 2008)

Arrghh!!! Went to another TJmaxx today, and all I saw was some brushes and Gap body stuff. I'm not giving up....LOL


----------



## Adrienne (May 29, 2008)

Whoa, i didnt even know that they carried any makeup. i'll check it out next time i go.


----------



## lolaB (Jun 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mariascreek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how much does a stila eyeshadow pallete usually goes for regular price? A quartet is around 40 dollars regular price.


I went to TJ Maxx and found a ton of stuff that hadn't been tested. Lola, KLS, Stila, and Lancome mostly. It was fun, but I didn't really like a lot of the e/s shades I found.


----------



## princessP (Jun 4, 2008)

Weird question, but didn't Tony and Tina go out of business? I haven't seen any of their products anywhere since maybe 2 years ago. Surprised they're selling them at TJMaxx and Marshalls.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mariascreek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how much does a stila eyeshadow pallete usually goes for regular price? Have you checked out Beauty Crunch? The site is from Stila, and their prices are dirt cheap. I got a bunch of stuff, and you can see my pic in the haul section. Everything I was sent was in brand new condition. No old stuff or damaged pans.


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok so I am looking through my stash and I actually have quite a few neat-o things I have scored at Marshall's and TJ Maxx.

I am going to set them all up and get pictures so everyone can see. Should I post them here, or would they belong in a totally different thread? Could a mod maybe let me know?

Thanks!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sooperficial* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok so I am looking through my stash and I actually have quite a few neat-o things I have scored at Marshall's and TJ Maxx.
I am going to set them all up and get pictures so everyone can see. Should I post them here, or would they belong in a totally different thread? Could a mod maybe let me know?

Thanks!

I think it's fine if you want to post all of the items you have gotten at Marshalls/TJ Maxx here.




It'll give people ideas of the types of things they might find!


----------



## bebe_tc (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't have anything against these type of stores and I don't care if people get their stuff from there but I would be really carefull specially with make up because everybody know that these stores carrie the left overs from many stores around and I would just wonder the expiration date from the make up lines that they are selling....


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jun 19, 2008)

Never thought to look at either store for MU. I'm going to have to try it out.


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok here is a snapshot of some of the items I've found at Marshall's and TJ Maxx

Quite a bit of Too Faced L-R:

Second Base (eye primer)

Powder Pout - Mocha &amp; Plumy

Eyeshadow - Vixen (dark blue)

2nd Row

Urban Decay Powder - Mirage

Pink &amp; Plum E/S (can't read name)

Bodyography E/S - Showgirl

POP Bee Stung Lip Plumper

3rd Row

POP Glitter Stix

Pink Lippie/Plumper

Sugar Lipstick/Gloss - Princess

DuWop Venom Flash

OPI Nail Laquer - Hopelessly in Love


----------



## Ronnie (Jun 19, 2008)

Shoot! Nothing makeup wise at any Marshall's I've been to in my city but lots of B&amp;B stuff. Maybe I'm getting there too late. As usual.


----------



## Love Souljah (Jun 19, 2008)

You have to get there really early on their truck day (whenever the inventory comes in). They always have a LOT of Too Faced stuff, which seems like it's made for pale white people! No offense, but I just can't wear it. lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Love Souljah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You have to get there really early on their truck day (whenever the inventory comes in). They always have a LOT of Too Faced stuff, which seems like it's made for pale white people! No offense, but I just can't wear it. lol I'm a pale white person! lol! My TJ Maxx and Marshall's don't carry Too Faced or Urban Decay, though. I've only seen Lancome, Sugar, and some more obscure brands. I think it really depends on where you live!


----------



## internetchick (Jun 19, 2008)

Lucky! I have seen Lancome lately, but nothing else.


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 19, 2008)

I should mention that one of my friends and I have a sick obsession of shopping at Marshall's. He and I (yes, he's gay lol)split up as soon as we walk into the store and dive right in to the racks and shelves and then we do a yay or nay session. We hold up each thing and vote yay or nay.....it's quite the scene since he is LOUD and very opinionated. We have been known to hit up all the stores in the area in one day! I always find great bargains, but again, it's a sick obsession how much i love shopping there!


----------

